
Japan's Shinkansen bullet trains changed the world of rail travel - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/shinkansen-bullet-trains-japan/index.html
======
yori
To a Japanese, "Shinkansen bullet trains" sounds very odd because "Shinkansen"
literally means "bullet trains". :-)

One thing that I find most impressive about Shinkansen is not mentioned in the
article. It is its extraordinary safety record. There has not been a single
fatality due to train accidents in the last 50 years!

